# WOTD 7.22.16 Hawaiian edition



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Pipi
Pupu
Puka 
Da kine

If you get invited to da kine for pipi Pupus you should go. Just watch your puka.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

